# Hello from New Zealand



## Lonna (Jul 20, 2005)

Hey, all my TTF friends, this is Lonna here on the South Island of New Zealand. It's lovely! We are staying on a sheepfarm and have extra rooms, so if anyone can fly to Christchurch, we just may pick you up for a week or two stay in Fairlie (middle of the South Island, not far from Mount Cook).

Hope you are all having a good summer/winter. I haven't posted lately because I'm not often near the Internet, but I do check my emails once or twice a week.

All the best,

Lonna
http://www.lonnawilliams.com (Check out some new NZ photos)


----------

